
Propose HN: monthly “This is my startup/sideproject” thread - twa927
There&#x27;s &quot;Show HN&quot; but it&#x27;s only for launching&#x2F;one time. I think makers deserve a thread where the current status&#x2F;updates for a project could be regularly posted.<p>EDIT. I meant to start a discussion if such thread should be posted on HN. I assume it would be handled by HN&#x27;s admins.
======
aeharding
I know it's not HN, but if you're interested,

[https://reddit.com/r/startups](https://reddit.com/r/startups) has a monthly
"share" thread:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/4vmkbk/share_your...](https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/4vmkbk/share_your_startup_august_2016/)

along with a weekly feedback thread:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/4zgrcq/weekly_fee...](https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/4zgrcq/weekly_feedback_and_support_thread/)

~~~
chienomi
The problem of the monthly share thread is that there is no comment for each
post.

------
hanniabu
I would suggest this as well, not only because I like reading what others are
up to, but because I know whenever there's posts about this stuff they usually
get a lot of upvotes and comments.

Also for companies that make it big and become well known, it would be awesome
to possibly find entries from them on here and reading about their
difficulties, pivots, growth, and the input that people have them in the
contents at the time.

------
tmaly
My side project [https://bestfoodnearme.com](https://bestfoodnearme.com) is
getting a new look with the help of the creator of bourbon.io I am also adding
some new features to support pictures.

------
endswapper
What about a stand alone platform that is deliberately not development by
committee, but rather collaborative, mining a pool of great minds for cross-
discipline, deep integration on big ideas? I'd help found/build.

Google, Apple, Microsoft Next all do this internally...It would be interesting
to do it in the wild without all of the secrecy (which might be the
competitive advantage).

Tesla evolving to a modern renewable energy company from a strategic consumer
product offers a practical example/case study of what I am talking about.
However, only recently have they "come clean" about their intentions.

------
atmosx
There is a similar thread at lobste.rs AFAIK every start of the month. It's a
bit more generic, "what are you working on this month" or something similar.

~~~
archagon
Is there an easier way to get an invite these days? Still don't have an in.

~~~
atmosx
Drop an email I will send you an invitation.

~~~
archagon
Thank you for the offer! I sent you an e-mail (the one on your website). Not
sure if you got it.

------
benbayard
My side project is Genni.

Genni is a JavaScript file generator using ES2015 templates. To help automate
component generation.

